# Thoughts On This Clip



## MJS (May 19, 2008)

On another forum, this clip was posted. The OP was asking if it was in fact Kuntao due to the fact that a) it didn't look like anything he'd seen before and b) because it looked very 'Karate like' in application. In other words, there didn't seem to be as much fluidity, like you'd normally see in the FMAs.

So...what do you think? Please keep in mind, that the intention of posting this is *not* to bash the clip. The intention is to get feedback from the members here.


----------



## arnisador (May 19, 2008)

That's Japanese Karate, at least for the first part of the exchanges. But, _kuntao_ is a broadly used term.


----------



## terryl965 (May 19, 2008)

Well MJS I know nothing about Kuntao but it looked alot like Karate and there movements.


----------



## MJS (May 19, 2008)

I too, felt that the moves in that first clip were very Karate-ish. I really didn't see anything that had the flow to it, like you see in so many other FMAs. 

Here is another clip. Watch the two. See a difference?


----------



## Tez3 (May 19, 2008)

First one definitely karate. It's how we do what TKD/TSD know as  'one step sparring.
The second was good, my instructor has taught us quite a few of those moves for self defence, chuffed to recognise them though I couldn't have said what style they were before seeing clip.


----------



## hapkenkido (May 19, 2008)

i do not see any flow of FMA it look more like what i have done in my traditional hapkido. please correct me if i am wrong but did't alot of FMA have some other arts mixed in.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 19, 2008)

If I am correct the first clip is from Maharlika Kuntaw that is practiced by Carlito Lanada.  From my sources back in the day Carlito's movement was fluid and very filipinoish but it changed at a point and became more like Karate.  One of our members here Kuntawguro was a student under Carlito Lanada way back in the day in the Phillipines.  When it changed Buzz did not change completely and has the FMA movement with his system of American Maharlika Kuntaw.  Still on that forum they were questioning some of the videos Buzz had up but unfortunately they did not know the background that those particular videos were shot for a* movie* called *folklore* and they wanted the actors (yes some actors) kicking.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 19, 2008)

Here is a clip of some movement with Buzz where we were practicing sword and shield.

http://brianvancise.wordpress.com/2008/01/27/american-maharlika-kuntaw-seminar/

Mind you those in the know and have seen Buzz move understand that he is *very good* at his FMA's.

Heck last year he won the Sulong Tournament Forms and Sparring divisions as even in his fifties he is a rapid competitor.


----------

